# onyx labs



## 91speed3 (Oct 12, 2015)

Anyone have any insight on onyyx?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 12, 2015)

The only Onyx I know....


----------



## 91speed3 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hilarious......


----------



## mugzy (Oct 12, 2015)

Kind of an odd title and short post. Can you provide more details? Onyx is what?


----------



## stonetag (Oct 12, 2015)

Onyx is a cryptocrystalline rock similar to agate.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 12, 2015)

He means this stuff pretty sure anyways. Some weight loss pills for men.







[/IMG]


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 12, 2015)

Waste of cash man.  real foods, real diet.  thats all


----------



## mickems (Oct 12, 2015)

91speed3 said:


> Anyone have any insight on onyyx?



Dude, they fell off the map years ago. da,da,da....da,da,da.....slam


----------



## 91speed3 (Oct 14, 2015)

I usually get from a local guy but he's no longer around..its hard to find a source and keep them for longer than a month without them going under


----------



## GSgator (Oct 14, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> The only Onyx I know....


Isn't this the same guy who rapped  through Master P as mystical?


----------



## Slzy54 (Apr 17, 2017)

Be very careful when messing with anyone claiming to be Onyx. Especially right now. I would look elsewhere. This is from my experience so just putting it up there.


----------

